# Probiotic drinks



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was using them regularly and what perceived benifit they thought they got from them as only one seems to pass all the tests, Symprove, and if anyone used that one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My cynical questions would be based around is it needed and what can it do?

Probiotic is an advertising term designed to entice people to buy them in the belief that they will do you good....

BUT, they are designed to provide the "correct" minerals etc to allow bacteria to grow successfully in your gut. Your gut has a massive number of different bacteria growing in it and helping to break food down. These bacteria are VERY difficult to get rid of UNLESS you have had a longish period on strong antibiotics, or undergone chemo or radiotherapy which will destroy many (hence the known side-effects of such things). In that case helping the bugs to grow MAY be beneficial.

But in other cases it is more doubtful. These drinks also contain sugar which can assist weight gain, not always ideal.

I think this page from NHS Choices supports my thoughts......

I tried Actimel for a while but found no difference at all, perhaps it did not have the right ingredients, the right bacteria or simply not enough to make any difference, except to the company's profit margin.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find the B6 additive to be helpful in my skin condition.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But you can take B6 in a tablet form Kev 
Either alone or as part of a compound Vit B tablet 

A lot cheaper than probiotic drinks 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> But you can take B6 in a tablet form Kev
> Either alone or as part of a compound Vit B tablet
> 
> A lot cheaper than probiotic drinks
> ...


agree, if it helps take the tablets, these may not be the cheapest but the High Street availability ensures quality, something that may be questionable over the web.......

Holland and Barrett B6

at £4.49 for 100 tablets, that equates to having a Probiotic such as Actimel (if indeed that is suitable), which Tescos currently list at  £3.50 for 12........

The difference in price Actimel 29p per day, B6 tablets 5p per day......... would make the choice easy for me.......:smile2:

But the flavour of Actimel is, I amsure, much better than a tablet..... :crying:

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I try and avoid any extra tablets or drugs unless they are absolutely necessary, it is getting far too easy to end up popping tablets for almost any ache and pain, better to do without, if possible.

I'm down to four a day from 12+ and will lose two of those mid-2017, just leaving the Arimidex hormone tablet and the Adcal calcium supplement, which counteracts the effects of the hormone tablet on the bones.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm prescribed Vit B strong compound, also Vit D as I dont absorb it well from sunlight 

Probiotic powder is available that you stir into your own drinks, could be useful to those with gastric problems that friendly bacteria may help 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm on 800 whatevers Vit D a day for life now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This anecdote may or may not help.


Over the years I have had, and known of many more, dogs that eat their own faeces (sorry). I did loads of research, asked vets etc. No one had any solutions to this common problem. Watching one of my dogs perform the disgusting act one day I noticed that he seemed to hate what he was eating! Why then would he do it, thought I? My conclusion was that he was driven, by some sort of instinct, to find bacteria to colonise his gut.
I decided to try a probiotic. The easiest to obtain is Natural Yoghurt so I put him on it. It took a few weeks but it worked. He stopped eating faeces. I have now trialled this on several dogs and recommended it to others who have had good results. One bad case was put on a veterinary strength pro biotic as the yoghurt was not working. 


This would seem to point to Natural Yoghurt helping to balance the gut bacteria. Of course clinical trials would be necessary to "prove" that it works. I have written to the vet who writes for the Daily Telegraph to see if he would be interested in organising something. 


Should I make my own and patent it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I eat enough crap as it is, ouch ouch ouch


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*patp´s yogurt*

Years ago we used to give one of our dogs yogurt, amongst other things, because she had a funny tummy (diarrhoea), she would only eat Onkon, turned her nose up at any other make.
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yuk!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can we get back to people please.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Kev but it is all relevant. Dogs are mammals and have similar digestive systems to ours. Just trying to be helpful


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We eat loads of live yoguart

Love it and have for years

Roast chicken rice and salad our families favourite meal

Porridge made with water, served with yoguart and a touch of honey

An excellent substitute for mayonnaise in any recipe

Try it it in caesar salad 

Low fat if you are concerned about calories, Greek if you are not or want extra density 

Mixed with cucumber and lemon juice for riarta 

Or just stirred with a little honey and served instead of cream 

Just a few of many uses 

Sorry got carried away:surprise:>

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic tips there Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't touch the sweetened deserts made from yogaurt 

So easy to make healthier alternatives

Fresh fruit and yogurt , sweeten with a touch of honey

But better still just eat live yoguart

Very soon you will just love it neat, on rice, with salad 

Or as a dip with fresh bread

Its an acquired taste 

Very quickly aquired 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Sorry got carried away:surprise:>
> 
> Sandra


With useful tips like that you can carry on as much as you like.....

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a fan of Yakult! Just a pack or two every now and then. I also take a pre-and pro-biotic tab daily. Works for me as I have a radiation-damaged bowel (what's left of it now) and lactose intolerance as a result. 

No doubt if your bowel is not lacking in bacteria, they won't help at all. Trouble is you can't send your bowel an email and ask how it's feeling. Yoghurt as Sandra says, is a good catch'all, very pleasant to eat and a sugar-free pud alternative, very nice with lightly stewed fruit, or honey and nuts, with your breakfast muesli and banana. You get used to the sour taste.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I remember reading or hearing some years ago about a trial in a hospital were half the patients on a ward were given Yakult. The other half were not. The details of the how and why of the experiment came about are fuzzy now but the trial seemed to show that those who took the Yakult ( no other brand was mentioned) had an immunity or fast recovery from MRSA.

That info has stayed in the back of my brain ever since. I must say I would like to reread or listen to it again.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> I remember reading or hearing some years ago about a trial in a hospital were half the patients on a ward were given Yakult. The other half were not. The details of the how and why of the experiment came about are fuzzy now but the trial seemed to show that those who took the Yakult ( no other brand was mentioned) had an immunity or fast recovery from MRSA.
> 
> That info has stayed in the back of my brain ever since. I must say I would like to reread or listen to it again.
> 
> Davy


Have a look on YouTube lots of info on there now I've found.


----------

